# The Chef Gets Wrecked!



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a couple of little jars of trainwreck and while sifting through this gloriuos bud i found two seeds. I germed this one about 48 hrs ago and she has a decent tap root, still using an assortment of cfl's, pro-mix soil, worm castings, king neptune and miricale organic fer nutes. Next to her is my last easyryder i'm growing outside the box. I got good size mediums fer both and hoping fer a good new year! Although it looks like a nute problem with the auto its just the way the lights hit it when i snapped the pics, Enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

I am pulling up a seat...hope the trainwreck beans stay stable and don't go sideways on ya.....GREEN MOJO...


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Ty HL, not shown but when i pulled her from the germ pot her tap was almost a half inch long, feeling that mojo!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Chef...   I got front row seats for this one dude, lets see what 
these babies can do.....  hopefully some ladies :hubba:


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm pulling up my milk crate for this one too, chef.... i'm with Hamster, hope they stay stable for ya.... looking good so far....


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo Ho Chef,

    I just finished flipping over my favorite 5 gal. bucket, and am sitting next to Chris and Lewis just :watchplant: I'm in...


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 420benny (Oct 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, do you plant the tap root pointing down or up? I have heard it done both ways. is one better? I am watching, too. Trainwreck is a special strain. Kicked benny's butt many times, lol.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, do you plant the tap root pointing down or up? I have heard it done both ways. is one better? I am watching, too. Trainwreck is a special strain. Kicked benny's butt many times, lol.


It can be done either way but I like to put them tap root up so they make a U-turn down and then swing the seed casing out of the dirt thus removing the seed casing from the embryo leaves beneath the case...I don't let the tap root get very big when I germ them in paper towels or a glass of water...

I dug this up online:

The marijuana seed germination process for cannabis seedlings goes through distinct stages of growth and development. The timetable of seedling development is divided into six stages so check your seedlings to be sure that they follow the approximate time line described. Spot any problems early and remedy them in advance. Remember that the times given are approximate and will be altered slightly by such factors as temperature, humidity, etc. - but your seedlings should go through each stage close to the given times.
*1*
At germination the cannabis seeds cases split, but the two halves remain together as the primary tap root emerges from the pointed end of the marijuana seeds. The developing embryo leaves remain protected under the soil by the seed case around them. The primary tap root curves as it emerges from the seed casing and undergoes rapid growth during this period as it seeks to go straight downward into the soil.
*2*
Approximately 48 hours after germination the tap root has grown to about 1.5 inches and the primary root growth slows as fine lateral roots begin to develop. Cannabis seeds shell covers the embrio under soil layer.
*3*





Between 72 to 96 hours from germination, a fine lateral root system has started to develop just beneath the soil surface. The seedling concentrates its remaining energy into forcing its way above the surface and exerts pressure to crack the marijuana seeds case and cast it off when it emerges.(see ilustration stage 3)
*4*
The seedling stem begins to stand erect on the fifth day. The marijuana seeds casing is cast off or has remained at the soil surface when the seedling emerged. The embryo leaves are now spread out. These leaves are oval in shape and look somewhat smooth. They should be a yellow-green color when they first open and have a moist, waxy appearance. The seedling will turn to orient the embryo leaves to the light source.(see ilustration stage 4)
*5*
Photosynthesis has begun and the embryo leaves have become more green in color. The stem below the embryo leaves grows steadily from day 5 to day 10 and should reach the height of 1 to 1.5 inches above the soil surface. The first pair of simple foiliage leaves will develop during this period. They will appear at the center of the embryo leaves and be oriented at right angles to them. The foliage leaves are slightly oval, elongated, and are distinctly serrated. The stem now lengthens above the embryo leaf pair. The second and third pairs of foliage leaves should appear by day 12.
*6*
The embryo leaves, which have functioned as food storage organs for the emerging seedling and have started photosynthesis for the young plant, are no longer required and will begin to turn yellow, wither and fall away during the early part of the third week of growth. A fine lateral root system has developed beneath the soil surface to bring nutrients and moisture to the young plant. The seedling is now well on its way to becoming an adult cannabis plant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, do you plant the tap root pointing down or up? I have heard it done both ways. is one better? I am watching, too. Trainwreck is a special strain. Kicked benny's butt many times, lol.


 


I  cant  find  the  post  here  But  it  shows  the  tap  root  going  up  and  wrapping  around  the pod  and  back  down..then  the  Head  pops..when  I  do  seeds  and germ  by  paper towel  method  when  seed   pops  It  is  buried  pointed  up...just  my  thaughts...


*chef*...didnt think  I'd miss  this ...Did  ya? :48:   


got  my  crate..i  see  an  empty  corner  over  ther:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 30, 2009)

as for the tap root up or down, I've done both ways and haven't seen a diff either way.  Seems that they will still break soil in the same amount of time so long as you bury them around the same depth.

oh and chef hope u don't mind if I pull up a seat next to 4u.


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW! A man can also be measured by the friends he has! What a response!
*Chris*: the front row is yours bud, I got a good feeling abut this one.
*Fleshstain* Pull up your crate hubba! I think this will be one of my best!
*The Mighty KingK* Front row seats and all the brownies you can eat!
*Benny* Hey bud! I plant the tap root down and i germ in soil. Just works out better fer me that way? Good question.
*Hamster L* Damn good answer! Saved that info on cd hope you don't mind but that is some kick butt info!
*Smoke!* I knew you'd be around brother:48: No need for a corner grab a seat next to the rest of the crew! P.s. Still waiting on pics from yer candy grow.
*Lord Llama* Always, I say always room fer a fellow farmer.
Thank you all fer the wonderfull response i can't wait till she get's big!
:48: :48: pass it around the room!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> *Smoke!* I knew you'd be around brother:48: No need for a corner grab a seat next to the rest of the crew! P.s. Still waiting on pics from yer candy grow.
> :48: :48: pass it around the room!


 


Ill  stay  in  my corner *chef*...thanks..i  aint  shareing  my  Purple  frosting...its  all  Mine..mine  mine...



:watchplant:





:bong:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 31, 2009)

Uh, I got my tall  bar stool to :watchplantver the crowd up front:hubba:

Don't mind me, I'm just sittin back here :bongin: and :48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2009)

Boy, I just don't get how you guys can plant these seeds that you find in good stuff that should be sensimillian.  They are almost certainly a product of the plant selfing.  Jeez, I wish you would just throw all these hermie seeds away....

IMO, this is a big part of what is causing more hermies.  Years ago, hermies were not nearly the problem that they are now.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Depending on how you grow THG, some turn out fems and if not your missing the greatest thing you can do with hermies....HASH!


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Boy, I just don't get how you guys can plant these seeds that you find in good stuff that should be sensimillian.  They are almost certainly a product of the plant selfing.  Jeez, I wish you would just throw all these hermie seeds away....
> 
> IMO, this is a big part of what is causing more hermies.  Years ago, hermies were not nearly the problem that they are now.



Years ago all the weed I saw was seeded, so it all could have all been hermi. Seems to me that no one really cared, or understood the difference it would make. Now there is much more focus on growing, so things like hermi are all the rage. Hermi's are a defense mechanism that the plants use to propagate. All landrace strains will show this trait, some may be more sensitive to stress than others, but that gene is still there. To remove it completely from the gene pool would be a mistake IMO. It's there to help protect the species.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm somewhat late but make room guys!
I guess I'll sit on the floor-no extra buckets-lol
I have never tried trainwreck-very interesting.
Good post Hamster 
Oh yeah Chef-back to ya man..

:48:


Gb


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

FTC, UMBRA, Geezerbud, Gotta get more seats fer my buds! Ty fer the advice umbra and i remember that time when as long as it smoked it didn't matter how many seeds it had in it , of course we now look for sensi, but i believe you can turn out some kick buttt hash and a little smokeable, No one like the idea of using fresh bud fer hash so i thought what about hermies? NO one has a problem destroying hermies. All are welcome in the chef's house, i gotta find geezer a bucket.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot wait to flower and clone my TW clone..


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Hows she looking 2dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

well she is not here she it at a friends house I will go visit her tomorrow..last time I saw her she was short. lol.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm reading all i can about tw, Try and grab a couple of snaps if you can. My tap is already changed colors and is getting stiff.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

I will prob bring her home to clone her soon  i will get u some pictures 4 sure I could ask him to bring her tonight I may,.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

ty 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Helped the little darling off with her caps this morn. they were just sitting on top so i grabbed the trusty wooden sqewers chopstick style and gently slid the caps off. We have a sprout, and when i say we i mean we cause of your support! So i'm going to enlist your help. I feel since the family is supporting then the family should be in on the name! I need a name fer this little beauty! so give me your best feeling when you see her and i'll run a poll, when she get's her first set of trues we'll name her by your votes! Man i love this place! Oppps heres the pics dedicated to 2dog and her memory books!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke  *is  a  Nice  name


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

TY fer droppin in smoke, here:bong: :bong: popped a few pics of ?(tw) and my new easyryder, funny the auto seems to like the open better than the box...hmmmm? harvest of lady blue and chica are getting close! Enjoy and keep it green!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Sprouts!!
Green Mojo!!!
Can't think of a name yet...

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

ty fer the mojo geezer! So far we have 4u2smoke as a name or his nickname " accidental fungus.


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Well thing are going great so far, just waiting! I'm waiting fer 2 to harvest, one to put to flower, and this little beauty to go into the box! Got my first set of pre-flowers on the easyryder. She's going alot better than my first one! So far only one name.....ok..I now name the trainwreck..:yay: 4u2smokeher! Wadda ya think?:giggle: So as it stands, lady blue and chica are waiting fer harvest day to come, then mai li will go to flower, at which time little 4u2smokeher will go into the veg box! Keep it green yall!:beatnik:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 6, 2009)

4u2smokeher sounds good!
Sprouts lookin great!!
More mojo!!

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Ty geezerb, i think it's a perrty name.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 7, 2009)

hahahaha. Im in now way of making fun of you Hemp (well maybe a little)   but it seems that the only time i happen to see your postings is when your talking about killing off the worlds hermies 

everything you say is right and i couldnt agree more, why would you want some bud with seeds in it or risk it. 

But hey its the Chef, and the man is always cooking something up. 
Looking good bro, your gonna have to get a bigger place to be growing if ya keep planting all these things and the speed your going at. If you need a place to store well.........im always down for "takin care" of a few sexy ladeis:hubba: ...........you seem to be growin some good ones out there, keep it up 



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Boy, I just don't get how you guys can plant these seeds that you find in good stuff that should be sensimillian.  They are almost certainly a product of the plant selfing.  Jeez, I wish you would just throw all these hermie seeds away....
> 
> IMO, this is a big part of what is causing more hermies.  Years ago, hermies were not nearly the problem that they are now.


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Frost nugs! Where ya been? I somewhat agree with thg about hermies, but i feel they have their use, the t-chromes gotta be good fer somethin. As far as ladt siitin, sure i tell ya what, you can germ em, grow them, and i'll harvest  got alot on the way my kick butt woman ordered me a new seed list. Trying to time my grows to last me through the toughest part of the year.....the in-law visit!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Little 4u2smokeher is now in the box! She's gonna superveg in there. Also snapped some of the easyryder wich is getting bigger and has a small tuft of hairs. Enjoy!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

*looking great in there chef 

how long till the new seeds arrive ? and as an after thought ,whats it gonna cost you .in $$$$ .see your wonderful wife had ordered you seeds to keep busy in the winter ,,well whats gonna keep her busy ? see where this is going ??,,might have an empty wallet come jan *


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey ukgirl, about 5 days or a bit fer the seeds as far as what its cost me and what she'll be doing...theres your answer.lol I stay busy, i'm outta her hair. It works out.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 8, 2009)

sounds like a good wify you got chef.  lol


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 8, 2009)

wish mine would order my seeds. all she wants to know is when she can smoke it. 
I do happen to have an overload of seeds right now though 


keep cookin chef


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

TY LHL she ia a damn fine woman! Frosty nugs! This is what you do...show her the website and start humming x-mas tunes


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

litttle 4u2smokeher is getting big. She absoloutly loves the box! Took some snaps of her and the new easyryder. Man these things grow fast! She has little bud sites with stong hairs showing. Hey ukgirl need your opinion. When the beans arrive, i deff. going to germ a whiteberry and a blue hell. What i'm having trouble deciding is what my third is going to be. Got alot of choices but narrowed it down. G-13 gigabud,greenhouse the church, or g-13 royal kush. Gonna fill the fouth with a whatever from the dinafem mix pack. What you think? Family, could use some thoughts here. Have to possibly take a growing break in feb. maybe march fer in law visits. So gonna have alot curing when they are down so i don't have to worry about anything. Any thoughts would be appreciated, ty.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 10, 2009)

CHef you gotta make a setup thats invisible to the inlaw's. Dont let those pest interupt your garden if you can help it. 

If not, try to time it arround the time you take them out of flower and just start some seeds out while they are there, tell em its cabbage for the spring time. hahahaha

I usually sing to them., never tried xmas tunes though, 
you may be on to something..................


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo frosty nugs, i got some time ya know i'll try an think of somthing. Try singing a few of my x-mas faves like, no jingle balls, I'm dreaming of a white widow x-mas, o sativa night, frosty the snowbud, i saw mommy kissing santas scense, little dinafem boy, just to name a few.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahahahahaha,
im still laughing on that one Chef.
But we dont need a dinafem BOY. 
oh well im not clever enough to think of my own. think ill just copy your frosty the snowbud and sing it to them.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Hehehe couldn't think of anything fer little drummer _____?


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Little 4u2smokher is loving it in the box. Gave her the first round of nutes and she greened out in love fer her daddy. I put senora the easyryder in the flower room to finish out in 12/12. Should be an interesting harvest!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 14, 2009)

1 vote for greenhouse, Chef!
Plants look good!
esp the easyryder-lol

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks geezer thats one fer the church, can't wait fer the seed order and my new grow tents to arrive next week!


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

hi chef! everything looks great here! your plants looks extremely happy and green! best of luck to you.


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

ty cannabis037, i'm really excited about the tw


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Well after a little mishap with miss moby and a falling light we get back to buisness. 4u2smokher is veggin out! She's loving the box, i can't wait fer my tents to get here! Snapped these as she struck a pose fer daddy! C'mon ya'll vogue green style:banana: :banana:


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 16, 2009)

:aok: u oprder the tents so you can keep that system goin during the inlaws visit?  
u upgrade the light too?

looking good there chef


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty frosty nugs yep got the tents to go full stealth, nope not gonna upgrade. Liking the cfl's too much! Low cost low heat, they produce some of the strongest dense bud i've ever had!


----------



## 420benny (Nov 16, 2009)

How about "Homewrecker" for a name?


----------



## Cali*Style (Nov 16, 2009)

Ha haa...  Whats up chef, I am checking your journal out for the first time.  Looking good friend,  Mind if I grab a chair??


 Take care and smoke good, Cali


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 16, 2009)

oohhh... I like homewrecker as well,, good one benny.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

whats up man? your all over the place.  . got your mojo right on back to a groove. what do we do about looking a diversity in the face Chef? plant a seed. lol. lol...

i'm in on the tw also my friend...


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

*420 benny*: nope that won't do. You see that was the name of my first ex-wife.
*cali*style*: pull up a chair and join right in! We've a;ways got room.
*LHL*: maybe the name of my first girlfriend.
*Irish*: joining the tw crew i see! Sometimes i need extra mojo....I'll plant 2!


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok we have our first male...damn! It's ok i was factoring in the easyryder in my smoking contineum. Gonna save the pollen and try some expirement on some clones maybe. Put him in an isolation chamber...a suitcase. Also put a bag around the bottom to collect falling pollen. First the moby now this. Oh well life continues. I still got 4utosmokeher going!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

you put him in a suitcase, you say? lol.lol. ship his butt to timbuktoo.lol...


----------



## the chef (Nov 17, 2009)

Why wouldn't i collect pollen and try to make a seed or two? It is an auto. Just wondering.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Well not wondering anymore..executed! Here's 4u2smokeher turning out nicely. She remind me of the blue widow i did. Can.t wait to see what she does in the tents whenever thy get here. Have a great turkey day family!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like she's wanting to get bushy, Chef!
Sorry to hear about the male but save the pollen-ya never know.
I'm calling FedEx and telling them to hurry the &&&& up!!!
Green Mojo!!!

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks geezer just got everything tonight got 3 beans germin and 1 tent already in use(veg). The other will go in use after i tested the heat issue. Ty fer making them hurry up!


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Just some out of focus updated pics of 4u2smokeher, getting big and loving the tent!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 22, 2009)

She's looking wonderful. Great color of green, nice and short too. Good work so far .


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks mental, she so reminds me of the blue widow.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 23, 2009)

nice. nice. liking the plush dark green. how you like the tents?...


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Loving them brother Irish, I swear it's a dupe grow of lady blue.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Chef, I don't know how I missed this thread, mind if I sit in?  Your growth is nice and tight, who says you need an HID???  I think your nodes are tighter than mine vegging under 400 hps.  Looks Good Buddy!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yo frosty nugs, i got some time ya know i'll try an think of somthing. Try singing a few of my x-mas faves like, no jingle balls, I'm dreaming of a white widow x-mas, o sativa night, frosty the snowbud, i saw mommy kissing santas scense, little dinafem boy, just to name a few.


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:    thats great dude!!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 23, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey Chef, I don't know how I missed this thread, mind if I sit in? Your growth is nice and tight, who says you need an HID??? I think your nodes are tighter than mine vegging under 400 hps. Looks Good Buddy!


 

wait for me! i have my own folding chair  ...4u2smokeher looks alot like some of my blue mystic, darker green, but the plants look almost identical... looking good brother chef!  green mojo for the ladies!


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome Lf, Still learning the ins n outs of cfl's.Ty fer the kind words. I just like the way cfl's operate. Hehehe you like those sundancer.


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

You must spread around........Chef's mojo to ya sundancer


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Chef, how about an update and pictures on little 4U2Smoker?


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Whatever mmama wants, mmama gets! Little 4u2smokeher in all her glory. I'm guessing she's in her teenage years. Enjoying the growth. This is gonna be a beaut!


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's 4u2smoker wishing you all a happy thanksgiving! This is deff one indie dominant plant. She's a liitle under a foot now, gonna wait till she's a bit taller to put her to flower. Can't wait to see the bud she produces! To all my MP family:48: :dancing: :beatnik:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 26, 2009)

Breathtaking, Chef!


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

TY mmama i hope you and the math guy had a great t-day!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 26, 2009)

Chef,
Looks like she's wanting to alternate if she has'nt already-I see the top twisting just a hair.
Green Mojo 4u2smoker!!!!!

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn your good geezer! Your absoloutly correct she's just hitting that first mark.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2009)

hello Chef. ...

smokeher is looking great. nice and compact. (put that pipe down, she ain't ready) ...

you got more of these?...i can tell by her look, she's gonna be dank... ...later brother Chef...


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

I got one other seed, gonna clone her when she's ready. I'm thinkin right under 2.5 feet fer flower. My tents are only 5'2". Brother my pipe is stuck to my hand and i'm liking it!


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice dark green, tight lil Mama you got there...she gonna be a sexy beast when she gets some buddage on her.....


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't wait HL, i think it's gonna be some serious dank!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

The trainwreck looks great.. I'm considering this genetics for my next grow, so I'll see how she turns out for you. She should get some very big fat buds. I wonder if I could get her to turn out like the monster I have in my closet right now


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

jeebus risky that would be scary.........do it!


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn Chef nice mini tree you got going there. Heres some green MOJO for ya. Good luck. Im sure shell turn out DANK


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

TY kush, Getting excited to put her to flower to see what she brings me.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> TY kush, Getting excited to put her to flower to see what she brings me.


Delicious treats for all the boys and girls


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Front row seats and all the green treats fer my family!


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Hehehehe.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 27, 2009)

I got dibs on airbuds!!!!!
:rofl:

Gb


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

:rofl: You got it GB!


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Alrighty all 4u2smoker went into flower last night to make room and to get started on her clones. I got a batch of clones coming up. Gave her ,her first shot of p nutes. seems to be liking it!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 29, 2009)

looking good chef wot strain is she?


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Trainwreck! oh yeah!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 29, 2009)

trainwreck is on my list so it will be good to see wot she can do 
how she smoke chef?


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Very sweet, the way i like! Buzz is very strong, last awhile.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

coming along nicely mr chef....keep up the good work!  green mojo for 4u2smokeher!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 1, 2009)

I see what looks like the beginning of a main cola-If I am not mistaken.
She's takin' off!!!
More Green Mojo!!!!

Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

ty dancer jusy trying to keep up. Geezer this is gonna be some dank bud!


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Just some recent pics of 4u2smoker.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 5, 2009)

uh huh. uh huh...i see...:watchplant: 

she's gonna be very nice Chef. real nice color...


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm going to be the first guy,
   to give her a box of see's chocolate coated nutes Heh-heh,
 I bet she gives me a peek. :holysheep:

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

Hehe, ty irish and king she just might give you a peek!


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

Here yaa go king she heard ya and heres your peek!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 6, 2009)

Just checking in and wow!
She is very bright green on top!
Looks like she is making room-lol
More green mojo!!!

Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 6, 2009)

She's coming along nicely geezer got my first white hairs today!


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's some better, in-focus, shot's of 4u2smoker. White hair's are fomin, buds are starting to reveal themselves, the main cola sot in pic 4 is got me excited!.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah I see it!!!

:watchplant: _More Green Mojo to 4u2smoker!!!!_ :watchplant:


Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Geezer my bud, maybe we can expect a GJ from ya?


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

high Chef. ...

she sure does have a nice thick stem to hold up those nice thick buds shes gonna have bro. i like my girls with a little meat on 'em. no skinny minis over here...lol...lol...

looks good brother Chef, but what happened to my private dance?...lol...lol...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see some buddage on her .


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

ty mental and irish! oh irish about your private........i no speaka english


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 9, 2009)

She looks good... But everything just seem to fade in the shadow og mai li


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

ty risky,lol. I know, mai li is gonna finish a monster!


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Rolled a spliff, got the camera out and snapped these of 4u2smoker. She starting to bud up nicely!  This along with the clones will be the last of the untrained grows, next lst land!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 10, 2009)

Ooh, she's coming along nicely. Very healthy looking plant I might add!


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Ty mental, i'm real pleased this being my first trainwreck. Can't wait to smoker...yukyukyuk.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

:yay: We have buddage forming! Took these snaps tonight after i watered. This is by far the sweetest smelling plant i've grown to date...wondering on how the blue hell is gonna smell.:cool2: :beatnik:


----------



## Trafic (Dec 12, 2009)

Looking real healthy.  Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

ty bud getting excited got a b-day in jan i'm looking foward to.


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 12, 2009)

looking good chef. cant wait to see her done. happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Ty ta2, looking foward to seeing her done as well.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

shes lookin real nice bro...nice dark green:aok:


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

TY Dancer here's some i took today. 4u2smoker's main cola is forming real good and her under buds are saying Hello! She is very green and sweet smelling. Enjoy!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

dang chef your not kidding, that little 4u is SUPER green.  Looks like one nice healthy girl there!


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Ty LHL! I'm really happy the way she's turning out.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 15, 2009)

lookin good!!! enjoy the fruits of your labour!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

I do plan on it GL! I'm gonna enjoy this one!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 15, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Geezer my bud, maybe we can expect a GJ from ya?


 
Probably next year, Chef. I am finishing up on some sativa dominant bagseed grow right now. It still has some weeks to go-then I get a new grow tent for next year.

Oooo, I see her white hairs in the latest pics-She's Beautiful!!!

:watchplant:
:yay:

Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

TY gezzer! I love when they start white hairing all over the place!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Brother Chef. ...

sorry have'nt dropped by in a bit, been real busy. getting ready for a harvest. wish i could share with you bro, as this bubba is amazing...me and a few buds are gonna have a pre-harvest party tonight, carried into tomorrow night.:hubba: ...we chopped down a BK yesterday morning, and hung for 30 hours over woodstove, and fans, and jar'ed it today for a very fast dry. she will smoke...

your girls are so dark green. reminds me of these rhinos. keep up the great job Chef, your ladies are loving you. thats for sure. they look great bro...


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Ty you brother. It's gonna snow this weekend here, got some kush, me and the wifey gonna make some beer chili and watch the new night at the musem.


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking very nice chef!  I have been slowly reading through all of your journals.  I must say that you know how to entertain, hehe   I bet you tell a mean tale    I'll be watching along on this if you dont mind   

Warfish


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

chef your train wreck looks more indica than mine...better to me..lol...mine is more sativa looking I hope it smokes well..


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome warfish, I'm just being me and having a blast! I've notice GJ i ran across where it a 50-50 on the dominance. This is gonna be iteresting smoke! Speaking of ...


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

4u2smoker is coming along nicely. Her main cola is expading and her other bud sites are getting bigger! Time fer the molasses. Snapped these as i cleaned the tent and watered.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 18, 2009)

She's coming along nicely. Molasses huh, I've heard good things about feeding your plants that. I gotta give it a try next time. Hope you get great results from such a feeding. 

Oh and I have the same fan as you. That thing is a charm to work with.  You can put it on walls and even ceilings if you had to. Keep it up chef!


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

ty mental that fan has survived me tearing it apart and tapeing it back togrther......solid! Our good friend Irish turned me on to the molasses, i swear by it!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, Chef! Lookin' really good!!!!  I like the molasses treatment too.  Almost as good as Lemon Dish Detergent....


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Ty mmama, great minds think alike!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey smoke checking in on your girl? Here she is looking oh so sweet! She got a killer main cola and side buds are nice! 4u2smoker is the next step in my growing evolution! She smells super sweet and is gonna be some daaaaank!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 23, 2009)

Chef!!
Don't let her get aboard that mother ship!!!
oh no!!!
JK
The main looks beautiful!!!
:yay:

Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Scotty can go beam himself up geezer!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh yeah sh'e deff gonna be a monster! Main cola is fattening up, thanks Irish my bud! Under buds are getting fatter and starting to reach fer each other on the main stalk, Got some fluffy side buds. This is gonna be a fantastic smoke! She's just now getting that light sugar frosting on her. Merry christmas and a happy new year to all the family!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

so exciting watching the plants fill out from this stage and become the beautiful flower buds they are meant to be!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

She is sure purty!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

ty 2dog and benny! This is one of my fav stages of growth.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 25, 2009)

And A Merry Christmas to You and Yours, Chef!
Can I babysit for a while??-lol

Gb


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Cmon down gezzer!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm very responsible when taking care of the kids-I can use my grown up kids as proof-Hang on-I'm hooking up the tom-tom..LOL-JK


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

you can only find my home using a chef chef, yukyukyuk.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man geezer she's gonna be daaaaaank! my little traiwreck is growing up! Main cola is by my guess about 2 1/2 to 3 inches long. Under and side buds are fluffy as hell and she staring to get a nice sugar coating going. Gonna love this one. Did notice a few red hairs. I deffinatly like growing the indicas alot better!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous, Chef! She's growing up to be quite a beautiful gal. Life is good in the dishwasher!


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

lemon scented baby! It's all about the dishwasher!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

she has beautiful white hair!


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

ty 2dog, it seems like there are more bigfluffy white hairs everyday!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

isnt that nice? lol...


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 28, 2009)

great looking little plant chef, good job. i bet she tastes as good as she looks.... waiting sux doesn't it  lol.  enjoy her when shes done.  happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks what i remember was she was sweet as all get out. can't wait to tast her again.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

I feel like HamsterLewis, i'm addicted to bud porn. Got a few shots when i gave the tent a wipedown. Trichs are coming along nicely, i can see the stalk adn bulbous head on them. It kinda reminds me of the top part and tip to an extend a tai, that police stick they whip out on the show cops to break out a window. Red hairs are makeing themselves known a good bit. As i wasmoving her to take photos and clean the tent i smelled her cola......oh man she smells almost like, and this may sound weird but like rotting kandy. A real sweet overripe almost sweet fruit but a jolly rancher type smell. The main cola is huge and getting bigger every day. Fluffy buds dominate the underside!


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm like HL i'm addicted to bud porn. This tw is awsome! She's getting fatter and the sugar fairy left her goodness again last night. I was gonna use the first shot in BPOTM but a new camera is coming fer the new year. Happy new year to MarP, THe mods, and The MP family. Here's to a danktasik 2010!:beatnik:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Most excellent chef!  Ive never tried tw.  Maybe someday.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

You gotta try this one! Smom it's sweet beyond belief and the buzz is a stong laid back watch a movie or chill on MP.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Went and got a new polariod. Wow took these as i watered. Loving this already. Got some more playing to do!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

what a beauty! I cannot wait to smoke my tw and compare it to yours..too bad we cant trade samples..


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

No doubt! I would love to taste different growing techs. It would be awsome!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 1, 2010)

That train is headed on the right track, Chef!!
Better watch your speed, "casey jones"-LOL

Green Mojo!!!
:watchplant:

Gb


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Trouble ahead:guitar: trouble behind:guitar: and you know that notion just crossed my mind:guitar:  Gonna be a good one at harvest GB.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 2, 2010)

i love the grateful dead., u always seem to have good taste in tunes  Ur buds are lookin very nice as well chef


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Frosty nugs! Where ya been buddy? Things are smelling sweet here!


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 2, 2010)

had a good harvest and been "Baking " with the wife as of late.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Rock and roll brother! congrats on the bj harvest!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2010)

you liking the molasses application there i see Chef my brother. your girls are most def loving it...are you a believer now bro? i been using it for quite some time now, with great results. i believe man. i believe.lol..lol... ...

i did a side by side with it on here one time with some clones, and you could easily see the molasses buds were 20% fatter than the ones without, and there were still naysayers, with the results right in front of 'em.lol.lol...(i heard ray singing hallelujea, and praise to the molasses buds)...LOL>>>LOL...

still out here rooting for you my brother...been waking, and baking quite a bit during this holiday season. kinda like right now, :hubba: toking some white rhino, after a hectic day in the stores. let the 'lil woman drag me here, and there, and everywhere today. i kept thinking about all that bud waiting at home for me...lol...

was going to take the sneak-a-toke with, but she said no, that i would smell like weed all day, and others would smell it on me...think i could pass it off as a new cologne? lol. 'essence of indica'. lol. or,or, 'saturated' by sativa'. lol. lol...

glad your having fun with it Chef...have a good one...Happy New Year to you and the 'lil missus...


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

TY my brother fer the molasses and a yes i'm a believer! This one is way fatter than the blue widow i did! Oh man shoulda have sneak one in somewhere. LOL. maybe cannabal for men. A great one to you and mrs 
irish as well my brother!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking great as always chef. Nice picture quality too with the new camera . Do you plan to get a HPS in the future?


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Dunno mental, i'm really happy with the cfl's. The wifey is real happy with the stealth aspect as well as the it will all fit in a few boxes. I showed her the hps and she wasn't real happy with it but who knows in the future. Finally did the correct math, sh'e 36 days in flower and red hairs are everywher and a nice sugar coating is present. I like the way the cfl's operate and many things about them. Got some good close ups with the new camera you can see the sugar goodness! Thanks fer stopping by mental. The last two and the fith really show the t-chromes standing proud!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2010)

Frosty the snowman, was a happy, jolly soul, 
thats cause he was hang'in with Chef with his polished , shining bowl... 

nice pics bro. now i can see better. lol...very nice. nice , and symmetrical...now don't go gettin jittery and chop this one early... ...

fortune favors the bold...


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Waiting patiently brother...it;s not easy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm lovin the pics.  Lookin real good there.  Hows it smell in the grow room?


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Super sweet SMom! Things getting close by the trichs.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

new cameras are fun as long as they arent too complicated..I love taking and seeing the bud porn good job chef!


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

ty 2dog i looooove this new camera!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 3, 2010)

looking good chef like the pics


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

ty friuty i still got some more playing around to do!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

ok. how far along is she buddy? cause she looks like shes got another month to go...easy big guy...easy...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

She's 38 days in all the t-chromes scoped cloudy prominent red hairs everywhere. I'll post a few more pics when the lights come. I dunno 
irish this isn't like my others she's maturing faster than any plant i've had. I've got the patience this go round but a little confused.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice Chef...  What kinda camera did you get?


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

polaroid i1037. it has 10.0 megapixles,  zoom lens and face tracking........whatever in the hell that is.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL   yea i dont even know what 90% on mine is either...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Man she has got cloudy and amber t-chromes, none clear. Red hairs are everpresent. Got a whiteberry ready and a blue hell close to going into the flower tent. Like the smooth high, ol lungs can't take too much coughlock. So wadda ya think?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Lookin real nice there chef.    Glad you updated, pics n all.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

I would quick dry a nug and test it before chopping her..


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

ty ladies! That's not a bad idea 2dog. Damn feel like a newbie. Hello my name is chef i can count to potato!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

lol we call these stoner lapses...or stoner moments mean u r smoking a good weed lol.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

step away from the plant!!! how did i know, when i looked at her, you was coming in there like edward scissor hands??? wanna know how i knew? i been watching you real close like after that last incedent. ...

give her two more weeks tops, and she will be much better, and will still not put you behind the couch. i promise...right now bud, it's a big waste of the past 9 weeks with her...if ya like smoking 5 week bud, ya might as well buy off the street, and not take the risk of growing at all...

i don't know any other way to say it to you, so you don't chop her yet. i know after all is said , and done, this plant will not last through the day tomorrow...

2 more weeks brother...you owe it to yourself this round...

did you see my stinky i posted tonight?, well she is at 10 weeks all cloudy, and has been all cloudy for exactly 3 weeks yesterday...i just scoped her, and cut the lights, no change...shes a bit smaller than yours...i've been watching every day. looks like 2-3 more weeks... never had one this size go this long, but will wait her out to the dying end...

please give her two more weeks, and i'll never bother you with this again...i won't have to when you smoke her, you'll say, 'that 'ol boy Irish sure does know his pot'. ...

sorry had to take a call...where was i?... ok. it's your call. you know where i stand on this. and remember, you asked, and thats my honest answer brother...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

She'll wait! Thats why i asked, gracias!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

don't be giving me attacks over here like that man...you messing with my head? ...

tell me again what nutes your using? tell me the ph? how tall is she? tell me about her so's i can get your mind off the c word...

your gonna have to get a grow going with at least 5-6 plants so you can take one early at this time, kinda whittle away at her bit by bit til the others finish up...i usually do this if i'm low on smoke...i know your gonna say your out. right? i wish i could send ya a jar bro, so you'd be good...i would if i could bro...

you know yourself what you gotta do bro...if you gotta have smoke, you gotta have smoke...i know for a fact that plant needs at least 2 more weeks before you get the buzz your hunting...makes me feel bad i'm sitting on more 'n half a pound over here, and bro is droolin on some 3 week grass...

see after you take a sample. i know it cant be any good right now though. unless its a hash plant. i think that even goes 49...

good luck on whatever you decide bro...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree irish but if I was out I might quick dry a branch of it just to have something..


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

:chillpill: Ok Brother Irish decided not to do anything. And yes i'm real close to being out got the last of my kush emergency reserve. Damn brother you got a satellite on my grow room?  The man knows! I'm gonna maintain at least a week! I'm just trying to be real. I had planted everything with a natural succesion in mind, even expanded to the grow tents. One thing i didn't plan on ....males. So i'm better prepared with this go plus i'm doing clones to up my stash fer just such an emergency. Last time i puma jumped on lady blue....couldn't wait, i'm shooting fer two weeks but i'll start with a week! May have to take a tester in a week like 2dog said.......fer quality assureance and research:huh:   Day one, week one! Breathing fine, got a little kush left. So far so good!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

do u have a pipe..joints use a grip of weed..


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Gonna vape it 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

beautiful nugs


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

ty 2dog now if i can only make them multiply........


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

u can just not as quickly as we would like.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Ain't it the truth 2dog! Ok brother Irish she'sstill in one piece! Day 2: Stash getting low, real low. Starting to sweat just a little...well not sweat but i flinched a time or two.  Had a little mishap with a light and one of my p-express clones so i have a pinapple branch drying. It will help prolong the exocution! Upset about the p-expressclone but main cola survived with only a little kink but managed to stay intact! To make myself feel better....Bud porn! The trainwreck remains untouched!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2010)

hit her with a molasses treatment bro...remember blue at about this time, was packing it on daily...(puma jumped her eh?)lol...lol...i'm proud of ya Chef...look at you. got a chong, and worried already...moderation bro. moderation...  ...


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

m treatment is on! the only thing is lady blue wasn.t this far along. Not to worry Brother! That cookie grow will be ready soon along with another p-express clone followed by that roadrunner. Here comes the molasses!


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 6, 2010)

so shes at 39 days and you have all cloudy with amber? wow shes moving fast huh...nice looking bud man, you've done a damn fine job with CFL's way to go brother chef!:aok:


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

ty dancer. thats the only concern is the trich are showing ready fer the smoke i like but gonna give it a few more!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

I had to do it! I'm happy with where she's at and i have to start preparing fer a trip across seas to........*AMSTERDAM!* Thats right the chef is going to the dam! So many reasins on why she got the chop, this is more for myself,...had to make room fer the bluehell, no smoke, her thrichs were talking to me, no smoke, i have to get things set to where all the wifey has to do is water while i'm gone, i'm out of smoke! Irish i got the patience brother just look at my bathroom sativa! This trip was supposed to take place in a month or two but it looks like it will happen sooner!  Still got the p-express clones, the road runner, the whiteberry and the bluehell in the flower tant right now. So thats five irish. All in succesion. Here's the pic's i got now, will post more ltr.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

This one did come out better than the blue widow and alot fatter thanks brother Irish!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

more of the final pics.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

The main reason for the chop is I will not buy street! I refuse to support what that funds! I have no regrets when it comes to that issue!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

The fanal shots, Got some drying naturaly, i do the main cola this way, and the rest went into the dehydrator. Gonna do a good cure before i touch the main. Just trying to maintain myself! Thanks all who supported and helped! Many more to come!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG gorgeous!!!!!!!! I wish I was there helping you! scissor hash!!!!! congrats!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Hehehe, cmon down 2dog gonna have some p-express to trim soon! TY 2dog although Irish is gonna be a little upset but he'll understand. I'll make him super proud with the whiteberry and blue hell grows!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

u ever think about revegging her? I want to do that with violet...


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't have the space or time right now i may try it with the bluehell i got, dunno.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

mine will just go in my veg closet. easy peasy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

ok here come get it


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

u know I would...but remember I had to get rid of 5...

I think iI gave 3 TW 1 white lightning and...hmmmm cant remember the other. maybe one NL5.... So I am full up lol...killed me to give a WL because I havent sexed them yet they may have been my girl..I could get her back but screw that I got mites last time.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh fogot you were at your limit....hmmm, ok when your ready it will be here


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 7, 2010)

congrats chef on a job well done. turned out beautiful looking. i know you are enjoying her right now. love the trimmed and standing shots, got my mouth watering. might have to go  relook at mine and maybe.... lol. wtg chef, good job.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks very nice chef... Good job.. Can't wait to get a smoke report!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

turned out good chef... glad to hear you didn't have to go dry for a while.  But going dry would be better than buying from the street!


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

ty  Ta2guy, Risky, LHL! She's smelling super sweet in the curing jars. Gonna enjoy her real soon! Going without is the only other option than buying street!


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 7, 2010)

looks awesome bro...good job! enjoy!


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Ty dancer, i'm gonna enjoy this!


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Snapped some bud porn while the tw is drying in the closet. Don't think i lost much on this one irish but got somethin planned! One thing you never know about the chef is......you never know about the chef!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

all of a sudden my tw is smelling nice...I amy reveg her too..although it is funyn mine looks so different from yours.. I will get more pics up later when hubby has gone to bed had to readjust my room tonight the plants were touching the glass on the 600  

those buds look nice n crystally I cannot wait til harvest time.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya know 2dog the more i look at it and smell it i have questions about what pheno i got but this is i guess you can consider bagseed. Got it from one of my last street buy's the guy got his from a collective in maine er somewhere.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 8, 2010)

delicious!


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty it smells wonderful. Very tasty smelling, sweet!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done, Chef!
Buds look beautiful! :aok:
Well, to update , I'm getting ready to order my tent, but very cold winter here so gotta ride it out.
Blow some of the smoke my way-lol

Gb

p.s. And someday you and me will talk about molasses-lol :joint:


----------



## HATCH (Jan 10, 2010)

Look's danky Bro, Congrat's & Happy Smoke'nn.

Best Of Luck & Karma To Ya On Your Trip..


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

ty gezzer and hatch, Geezer anytime ya wanna talk let pow-wow!


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Took the buds out fer some fresh air and a bit of light fluffing. Sweet! Dank sweet smelling bud! I had to snap off a few!


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 12, 2010)

yummmmy. i want some!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

C'mon down frosty nugs! Got the main cola bud too smoke!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice chef  enjoy your smoke


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Ty, i'm gonna smoke the main this sunday and i'll do a mini smoke report.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Took out a trainwreck nug fer the 40th. Breaks up real good, smoke is smooth with a little cough at the end. Buzz is spectacular! The taste is like the smell. A rotting friut in a jolly rancher. Deffinatly a do over!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

wow great smoke report I hope my train wreck comes out as well...


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow chef.. Didn't see her finish already.. I'm kinda disappointed that she hasn't got the HUGE calyxes they promise from GHS. But it seems like a very good smoke.. Maybe I can try to make a monster of this one day.

Oh: Congrats on the harvest, my bud


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

I had to put bamboo posts in my tw because the stems cant support the buddage..and she isnt even far along...darn these sativas... such a different ball game me no likey...hope she is great!


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

She was great! Risky this was bagseed not gh! I'd say try it! Look at 2dog's! Pulled her early, was out of smoke. The sat's are way different 2dog. Love the indie's!


----------



## Dahova (Jan 27, 2010)

you said that was bag seed so it looks greeat


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup...kinda. This was one of my last street purchases. It came in little cylinders marked with a ripped label. I'm thinking it came from a collective on the coast. 12 jars had two seeds in it. This was one....still got one more!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

r u going to clone the next tw seeds?  I want to make a diy bubbler... my next project in this gorw it myself journey.


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup got this one cloned and it's in the flower tent. Only took one clone of this one, will probally do more with the next one!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 28, 2010)

sup chef.....I see you've been a busy :farm: damn.....

Nice looking smoke dude, enjoy :ccc:


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks cunga, my next ones will out do it!


----------

